# O''Day 27''



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*O''''Day 27''''*

Does anyone have negative inputs on the 27'' Oday, as I am looking at one for a first ( salt water) boat. It is a 1978, very clean and well maintained. I would keep it for a few years, than trade up, and wondering about re-sale value hoding as well.
Thanks J.C.


----------



## JohnDunton (Dec 2, 2008)

*Buy Your O'Day 27'*

Bought a '79 27' O'Day in July 2007. Absolutely love the boat, as does my wife and my 40-year old sailing son. Big step up from my former O'Day 23'. Sails like a dream--very quick. Nice accommodations for a weekend cruising couple. Yanmar crapped the bed on haul-out day 07, so I repowered with a new, larger (13 HP) 2-lung Yanmar. Runs like a top. Sustained some damange on haul-out day 08 (I'm not going to haul it out next year) and am in process of a complete hull and keel rebuilding--turns out upon scraping and sanding that the boat was extensively damaged somewhere in the last 30 years and not repaired correctly. Yes, despite this information I still love the boat--but I would suggest more than 1 surveyer look your boat over. Our surveryor missed some pretty significant (though well hidden) repair work. For next season I will have a "Brand-new '79 O'Day" with a 1-season new engine. I'm a happy guy. Great family boat, based on informal harbor runs I think it would race well. Very stable and forgiving. Did I say I love the boat?


----------



## JohnDunton (Dec 2, 2008)

Resale? You should pay in the $5.5K - $8K range based on ads I see, so how much can you lose? If you keep it well-maintained, you should get most of it back. Mine I will sail "forever".


----------



## odayrockaway (Jul 17, 2000)

Rebuilt a '77 O 27 in 1999. No need to trade up unless your'e planning some really long trips on the ocean. Boat is comfortable, stable and fairly speedy. The A4 has been replaced with a Yanmar 1GM10 which uses no fuel and sails replaced at Doyle. Inexpensive and great fun.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I owned and lived on my 1974 27' O'Day for the past five years, I sailed it all the time. It is the only boat I have owned but I can not think of one resaon I would not recommend this boat to others, there does seem to be a agh "attitude" toward O'Days like they are not "real" sailboats. The only ones that could beat me accross the bay were the Yatch Club racers. Go for it - I have one in Pensacola I'm selling - needs some work but it's solid $4500. They are fast and fun to sail!


----------



## theOdayTack (Oct 1, 2009)

MaineJC said:


> Does anyone have negative inputs on the 27'' Oday, as I am looking at one for a first ( salt water) boat. It is a 1978, very clean and well maintained. I would keep it for a few years, than trade up, and wondering about re-sale value hoding as well.
> Thanks J.C.


I have a O'day 27 1977. We like it very much. I recommend pulling it out and checking the Strut that holds the drive shaft in place. if the zinks are not placed properly this strut can be affected by electrolysis and break as it is less the a half inch wide. it is expensive to fix (Speaking from experience 
.


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

From all the info I gathered, and from looking at a lot of boats, it's well built, and can out sail it's competitors of the same era. What I don't like about it is it's cramped interior compared to it's rivals. But what you lose in space you gain in sailing quality. It has a very large cockpit as well.


----------



## JohnDunton (Dec 2, 2008)

To The O'Day Tack:

if the zinks are not placed properly this strut can be affected by electrolysis and break as it is less the a half inch wide. it is expensive to fix (Speaking from experience 
.
Please describe how the zinks should be properly placed. Is there some science to this?


----------



## JohnDunton (Dec 2, 2008)

*Tell Me About Those Zinks*



theOdayTack said:


> I have a O'day 27 1977. We like it very much. I recommend pulling it out and checking the Strut that holds the drive shaft in place. if the zinks are not placed properly this strut can be affected by electrolysis and break as it is less the a half inch wide. it is expensive to fix (Speaking from experience
> .


Is there some science to placing the zinks on the shaft? And are more than 1 zink recommended and, if so, why?


----------



## ODaySundance (Jul 16, 2009)

eMKay said:


> What I don't like about it is it's cramped interior compared to it's rivals. But what you lose in space you gain in sailing quality. It has a very large cockpit as well.


Interesting... I think the cockpit of my 1973 O'Day 27 is much too small, but I can cook for a crowd in the huge galley (my entire starboard salon is galley, with icebox aft, Homestead oven and sink forward). 
I would much prefer more outside space, but then again I love my boat - no matter. She's getting a new Beta 14hp in a couple of weeks, the evil Vire 7 gas inboard to go away forever. (definitely the WORST aspect of my boat, my own "Hansen Sea Cow".)

faith


----------



## dougrobbiewbl (Feb 1, 2004)

*Sold mine 4 years ago*

I sold mine 4 years ago. I miss it every day! I bought it in Chicago and put it on a trailer and brought it home to MN. The only complaints that I ever had was, the 10 hp motor was under powered. Also with the rudder hanging off of the transom it took a while for the boat to respond to steering after you put it in gear. This made it harder to dock. As far as sailing the boat it was a sweet experience. It was very easy to sail single handed. I'm sorry that I had to sell it before I had the chance to sail it on Lake Superior. DBS


----------



## npronpro (Jun 22, 2008)

MeCaptainBinky said:


> I owned and lived on my 1974 27' O'Day for the past five years, I sailed it all the time. It is the only boat I have owned but I can not think of one resaon I would not recommend this boat to others, there does seem to be a agh "attitude" toward O'Days like they are not "real" sailboats. The only ones that could beat me accross the bay were the Yatch Club racers. Go for it - I have one in Pensacola I'm selling - needs some work but it's solid $4500. They are fast and fun to sail!


Do you have a listing for the 27' you are selling in Pensacola? work needed?

thanks,
Dan
Clearwater


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan,
That post was 5 years ago. Hopefully the boat sold by now.


----------



## mqtAdam (Nov 14, 2013)

I have a new to me '77 O'day 27 that I'm sailing on Lake Superior. There are quite a few cosmetic issues I plan to address, but other than that, we're quite happy with our purchase. (bought yesterday, sailed only today). 

I'm only reviving this thread in hopes of continued O'day 27 discussion. We're planning on cruising the south shore of Superior as a couple + 2y/o daughter. 

non-custom bimini options? factory wiring diagrams? 

We're in love with the large tall saloon and deep cockpit. Problems will arise I'm sure, but for now this O'day 27 is an impressive entry cruiser. 

Adam


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

in or outboard? 
:worthless:

27s were unique I think. the 28 up to 40 ft are like clones getting larger and larger.


----------



## mqtAdam (Nov 14, 2013)

deniseO30 said:


> in or outboard?
> :worthless:
> 
> 27s were unique I think. the 28 up to 40 ft are like clones getting larger and larger.


I can't believe I don't have any photos yet!

Mercury 9.9 outboard, ran great yesterday 

Our configuration is galley starboard aft, with the full settee amid.

Boat came with two mains, 140(?) Genny, working Jib and Spinnaker. Thinking about replacing the Main and Genoa as they're pretty tired. I've never ordered sails, is Doyle the way to go?


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

I only buy used sails at Bacon sails.com


----------



## jagpfd (Nov 12, 2009)

I have a1987 27le. I love the boat except. There is always one of them. My engine is a westerbeke 10 2. The timing case cover broke. A very big deal. It broke due to a design flaw. Back to the boat it is a great boat. For the price that I paid I have no complaints. Enjoy your boat. It's a good boat


----------



## mqtAdam (Nov 14, 2013)

deniseO30 said:


> I only buy used sails at Bacon sails.com


Great link, thanks! new/unused for half the price, much more up my alley.


----------

